

Over a Million Are Denied Bank Accounts for Past Errors - GabrielF00
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/07/30/over-a-million-are-denied-bank-accounts-for-past-errors/?hp

======
DamnYuppie
So if a person has an over draft, they repay the fees and interest, yet it is
still a reason to disqualify them? That seems a bit to harsh to me. Yet being
the NY Times is also likely that they left out other details of those they
profiled, such as bad credit history or other things that would preclude them
from getting a checking account.

It seems that businesses, and our society in general, are moving to a state
where all sins are held against you into perpetuity.

